# How my Depersonalization Disorder disappeared for the first time in ten years for a total of ten minutes



## blernblan

Hey guys, I've posted once on here before, but I've had a very exciting development. First, let me explain that I've been suffering from depersonalization disorder for about the past ten years. It was not caused by trauma, rather, I was simply sitting upstairs playing Nintendo when I was fifteen years old when a bizarre feeling swept over me. I ran downstairs screaming "Mom mom I feel weird!" and a moment later the feeling went away. Two weeks later the exact same thing happened, and the feeling has been with me since. I am now twenty-five years old.

In total, for the past ten years that I've been suffering from DP it has only disappeared twice (as far as I can remember). Once when I was taking a drive and had the windows down with cold wind blowing in and I was looking around me repeating "this is reality" and everything became clarified and real for about five maybe ten seconds, then it was gone. But just a few weeks ago I had the most exciting thing happen to me in a decade.

*How my depersonalization disorder disappeared for ten straight minutes*

It was a beautiful day out and I was feeling great. You know, one of those days where you wake up on the right side of the bed, everything feels good. I decided to take a walk through the park. I walked to some rocks next to the creek and sat on the rocks, looking around at the trees around me and the running water in the creek. I had no other thoughts going through my mind, no abstract existential thought processes about how strange our world is, I was simply focused on the trees and the water and the sounds. I kept thinking to myself "this is real" "this is real" "this is real." Then, amazingly, the veil was gradually pulled down over the span of about a minute and for the first time in what seemed like an eternity life was real once again. I was so excited by this I had to text my friends and my girlfriend who know about my DP and tell them. Needless to say they were very excited for me.

I've studied DP and I know it is often unique to the person. But I'm sure some of you can relate. First, let me explain why I think I have DP:

*What I believe caused/causes me to have DP*


From the ages of something like 12 to 16 I drank almost nothing but diet soda, it was rare that I even had a glass of water. Diet soda has an artificial sweetener called aspartame. Along with causing cancer, what's another side effect of this nasty little chemical? Unreality. I was literally chugging unreality 6+ cans a day. Now I very rarely have a soda. Maybe one every two weeks and I'm also weening myself off caffeine all together.
Screens. I've probably spent at least half my conscious life in front of screens. Playing video games, watching TV or movies and now I'm a Computer Science graduate and I work/use the computer for probably 10+ hours a day. When you think about it it probably warps the mind's perspective on reality a little when you spend more time in front of a rectangle full of fiction barely feeling anything as opposed to walking through the forest and smelling the smells, feeling the feels and interacting with your surroundings.
High intelligence, existential tendencies, often thinking outside the box. I have a tendency to really think outside the box, able to analyze things in a way that most people don't seem capable. I'm able to step back and say something that initially sounds silly to most people like "Can you see how bizarre trees are? They really are the strangest things." Or even thinking about and questioning my own language. In other words, I'm very analytical and often question things that other people never even think to question and just accept as the norm. As you can imagine thinking this way often pulls me back further.
Being surrounded by fiction all the time. I'm the Vice President of a publishing company, and if I'm not watching a movie or tv, using the computer or playing a video game I'm often reading a book. I made sure to get outside a lot more this last summer, and believe it or not just doing that helped my DP, but it wasn't quite enough. I'm almost always thinking about fiction or something to do with fiction, so naturally that loosens my grasp on reality.
A constant stream of thoughts going on in the back of my mind. I'm almost never "in the moment" as they say. I'm always thinking about something, there's always something going on in the back of my mind. This annoys my friends because sometimes they'll be trying to tell me something and I'll just be saying "uhuh" "uhuh" and not really be listening because my mind will be elsewhere as it often is. I think a big part of the reason my DP cleared for ten minutes while I was at the creek was because I didn't have any thoughts in the background, I was completely focused on the moment.

Now I'm going to give you a list of things that I have found help me lower my DP, if only temporarily. I'm convinced they're part of the equation to ridding myself of it completely:

*Things I've learned that help lower my DP*


Getting outside and in nature. No cell phones and away from roads or towns or cities. Make sure to touch and grab things and jump and interact with your surroundings. Being an idle observer is bad for DP because it just makes us feel faker.
Repeating aloud or in my own thoughts as a mantra "this is reality, this is real, this is reality." I've been doing this almost on a daily basis and I've definitely noticed a difference. Sometimes I believe my mind gets lost and thinks that this might just be another movie or video game, but when I repeat this to myself regularly it sort of reminds my brain "Oh yeah, this is real, the stuff in the screen is fake."
Taking deep, long breaths. Try this when you're out in nature, fill your lungs to their capacity with oxygen and slowly let it out. Letting more oxygen into your brain can only help.
Opening my eyes wide. This sounds strange, but opening my eyes wide and seeing more of the world and letting more light into my vision seems to clarify things and make things seem a little more real. Try it out.
Eating a healthy diet. I don't know about you guys, but if I eat fast food for all three meals I feel like crap and I'm often grumpy and my DP can sometimes even get worse. But if I eat some lean chicken, a good sized salad and a piece or two of bread for dinner? I feel fantastic energy wise, I'm happier and my DP seems to diminish slightly.
Avoiding existential thought processes, staying grounded. For a long time I would often think about the limits of the human brain, our insignificance as a species, the absurdity of assuming any of our theories explain everything etc. I still hold these opinions, but the difference is I don't let it consume my thoughts. Instead I acknowledge things almost all of us can agree on: the beauty of the natural world around us. The relaxation and pleasure of taking a nice walk. Acknowledging how much happier I am when I'm around the people I love. Focus on the things that make you happy and make you realize that it's a beautiful world we live in.

I'm sure there's more I didn't think of, but the main reason I wanted to post this was to show that it is possible to get rid of this bizarre feeling, this depersonalization disorder. If I can get rid of it for ten minutes, that means I could probably get rid of it for thirty minutes... then an hour... then five hours... then a day.... then, perhaps, permanently. I've tried ignoring it, for probably six years of my life I simply described it as "the feeling" to my friends because I didn't know what else to call it. I would explain it to them, they would say that's weird then shrug it off and talk about something else. But as I've become more educated on the topic of depersonalization disorder and really explored ways that help myself diminish it I have felt the veil of unreality lifting. It's still there, but things definitely feel more real than they did say, two years ago, at least on a more regular basis.

In other words, there is hope. Don't let yourself feel hopeless. It's a gradual battle, but once you come out the other side you will be so much more educated and have so much more mental strength that it will help you fight many other battles during your life, and that's something to celebrate.


----------



## insaticiable

Hi there,

First off, thank you so much for posting this, and in such an organized and straight forward manner! Secondly, I believe that with the absence of your thought processes at the park and only concentrating on your surroundings was a form of mindfulness. Keep this up. And last, but certainly not least, I experienced complete relief from my DR after just one dose of an OCD medication, called Anafranil. Unfortunately, it gave me some very bizarre and uncomfortable sensations, so I had to stop it after only 2 days. But everything you are describing, especially ''the veil lifting''...occured in the same manner for me. Best of luck, my friend, and I hope that this means that you are starting your journey to recovering!


----------



## PositiveThinking!

blernblan said:


> Hey guys, I've posted once on here before, but I've had a very exciting development. First, let me explain that I've been suffering from depersonalization disorder for about the past ten years. It was not caused by trauma, rather, I was simply sitting upstairs playing Nintendo when I was fifteen years old when a bizarre feeling swept over me. I ran downstairs screaming "Mom mom I feel weird!" and a moment later the feeling went away. Two weeks later the exact same thing happened, and the feeling has been with me since. I am now twenty-five years old.
> 
> In total, for the past ten years that I've been suffering from DP it has only disappeared twice (as far as I can remember). Once when I was taking a drive and had the windows down with cold wind blowing in and I was looking around me repeating "this is reality" and everything became clarified and real for about five maybe ten seconds, then it was gone. But just a few weeks ago I had the most exciting thing happen to me in a decade.
> 
> *How my depersonalization disorder disappeared for ten straight minutes*
> 
> It was a beautiful day out and I was feeling great. You know, one of those days where you wake up on the right side of the bed, everything feels good. I decided to take a walk through the park. I walked to some rocks next to the creek and sat on the rocks, looking around at the trees around me and the running water in the creek. I had no other thoughts going through my mind, no abstract existential thought processes about how strange our world is, I was simply focused on the trees and the water and the sounds. I kept thinking to myself "this is real" "this is real" "this is real." Then, amazingly, the veil was gradually pulled down over the span of about a minute and for the first time in what seemed like an eternity life was real once again. I was so excited by this I had to text my friends and my girlfriend who know about my DP and tell them. Needless to say they were very excited for me.
> 
> I've studied DP and I know it is often unique to the person. But I'm sure some of you can relate. First, let me explain why I think I have DP:
> 
> *What I believe caused/causes me to have DP*
> 
> 
> From the ages of something like 12 to 16 I drank almost nothing but diet soda, it was rare that I even had a glass of water. Diet soda has an artificial sweetener called aspartame. Along with causing cancer, what's another side effect of this nasty little chemical? Unreality. I was literally chugging unreality 6+ cans a day. Now I very rarely have a soda. Maybe one every two weeks and I'm also weening myself off caffeine all together.
> Screens. I've probably spent at least half my conscious life in front of screens. Playing video games, watching TV or movies and now I'm a Computer Science graduate and I work/use the computer for probably 10+ hours a day. When you think about it it probably warps the mind's perspective on reality a little when you spend more time in front of a rectangle full of fiction barely feeling anything as opposed to walking through the forest and smelling the smells, feeling the feels and interacting with your surroundings.
> High intelligence, existential tendencies, often thinking outside the box. I have a tendency to really think outside the box, able to analyze things in a way that most people don't seem capable. I'm able to step back and say something that initially sounds silly to most people like "Can you see how bizarre trees are? They really are the strangest things." Or even thinking about and questioning my own language. In other words, I'm very analytical and often question things that other people never even think to question and just accept as the norm. As you can imagine thinking this way often pulls me back further.
> Being surrounded by fiction all the time. I'm the Vice President of a publishing company, and if I'm not watching a movie or tv, using the computer or playing a video game I'm often reading a book. I made sure to get outside a lot more this last summer, and believe it or not just doing that helped my DP, but it wasn't quite enough. I'm almost always thinking about fiction or something to do with fiction, so naturally that loosens my grasp on reality.
> A constant stream of thoughts going on in the back of my mind. I'm almost never "in the moment" as they say. I'm always thinking about something, there's always something going on in the back of my mind. This annoys my friends because sometimes they'll be trying to tell me something and I'll just be saying "uhuh" "uhuh" and not really be listening because my mind will be elsewhere as it often is. I think a big part of the reason my DP cleared for ten minutes while I was at the creek was because I didn't have any thoughts in the background, I was completely focused on the moment.
> 
> Now I'm going to give you a list of things that I have found help me lower my DP, if only temporarily. I'm convinced they're part of the equation to ridding myself of it completely:
> 
> *Things I've learned that help lower my DP*
> 
> 
> Getting outside and in nature. No cell phones and away from roads or towns or cities. Make sure to touch and grab things and jump and interact with your surroundings. Being an idle observer is bad for DP because it just makes us feel faker.
> Repeating aloud or in my own thoughts as a mantra "this is reality, this is real, this is reality." I've been doing this almost on a daily basis and I've definitely noticed a difference. Sometimes I believe my mind gets lost and thinks that this might just be another movie or video game, but when I repeat this to myself regularly it sort of reminds my brain "Oh yeah, this is real, the stuff in the screen is fake."
> Taking deep, long breaths. Try this when you're out in nature, fill your lungs to their capacity with oxygen and slowly let it out. Letting more oxygen into your brain can only help.
> Opening my eyes wide. This sounds strange, but opening my eyes wide and seeing more of the world and letting more light into my vision seems to clarify things and make things seem a little more real. Try it out.
> Eating a healthy diet. I don't know about you guys, but if I eat fast food for all three meals I feel like crap and I'm often grumpy and my DP can sometimes even get worse. But if I eat some lean chicken, a good sized salad and a piece or two of bread for dinner? I feel fantastic energy wise, I'm happier and my DP seems to diminish slightly.
> Avoiding existential thought processes, staying grounded. For a long time I would often think about the limits of the human brain, our insignificance as a species, the absurdity of assuming any of our theories explain everything etc. I still hold these opinions, but the difference is I don't let it consume my thoughts. Instead I acknowledge things almost all of us can agree on: the beauty of the natural world around us. The relaxation and pleasure of taking a nice walk. Acknowledging how much happier I am when I'm around the people I love. Focus on the things that make you happy and make you realize that it's a beautiful world we live in.
> 
> I'm sure there's more I didn't think of, but the main reason I wanted to post this was to show that it is possible to get rid of this bizarre feeling, this depersonalization disorder. If I can get rid of it for ten minutes, that means I could probably get rid of it for thirty minutes... then an hour... then five hours... then a day.... then, perhaps, permanently. I've tried ignoring it, for probably six years of my life I simply described it as "the feeling" to my friends because I didn't know what else to call it. I would explain it to them, they would say that's weird then shrug it off and talk about something else. But as I've become more educated on the topic of depersonalization disorder and really explored ways that help myself diminish it I have felt the veil of unreality lifting. It's still there, but things definitely feel more real than they did say, two years ago, at least on a more regular basis.
> 
> In other words, there is hope. Don't let yourself feel hopeless. It's a gradual battle, but once you come out the other side you will be so much more educated and have so much more mental strength that it will help you fight many other battles during your life, and that's something to celebrate.


I really enjoyed reading this, thanks for posting, but there's something I find hard to do, which is to avoid existential thoughts, I mean they just come out of nowhere and torture you until you finally manage to shut down your mind, these last weeks I haven't had many existential thoughts but I suffered a LOT because of them a few weeks/months back, and I just couldn't get rid of them, I still have them like once in a while but yeah nothing serious compared to how it used to be


----------



## babybowrain

Thanks, I enjoyed this, I wish there was a safe place to go here where there are no roads, but for some reason my family considers all the empty parks here to be unfit for a young woman, and I have to say they are kind of creepy. But I have too experienced nice feelings when I slipped away to parks near by. Also, being surrounded by fiction constantly, I can relate to this. I'm always online or reading and it's constatnly fiction fiction fiction...when I go to a relatives for example and talk a bit for a long time I feel better and my head clears up...I also started feeling good after playing some thinking games by myself and with people, I started feeling reality during morning time that gradually fades away. Probably because of my darn computer. 
I used to drink coke all the time when I was a kid, and I'd have semi-tantrums sometimes and wake up feeling odd and depresssed from naps...I think stopping coke may have helped that. I also find switching screens from the computer to the t.v. helped. I remember when I was a kid I rarely used the computer, and if I did I'd have nightmares from the games I played, and now I'm using it 24/7 so I wonder if I'm desntised to whatever effect it may have on me.


----------



## Pablo

Thanks for the post but the fact that you are the vice president of a company and have healthy relationships makes me think that me and you are dealing with very different things, or at least very different intensity. I just don't get how people can have pressurised social jobs and intimate relationships in this state, it just seems impossible, I find it almost intollerable to even be in the same room as family and best friends for too long.


----------



## rob35235

Pablo said:


> Thanks for the post but the fact that you are the vice president of a company and have healthy relationships makes me think that me and you are dealing with very different things, or at least very different intensity. I just don't get how people can have pressurised social jobs and intimate relationships in this state, it just seems impossible, I find it almost intollerable to even be in the same room as family and best friends for too long.


Pablo I agree with you... Further, I was just thinking, yesterday as a matter of fact, how being outside makes my symptoms worse. I'm not trying to shoot down what looks like a thoughtful post, but, I just disagree with most of it as it applies to me


----------



## blernblan

Pablo said:


> Thanks for the post but the fact that you are the vice president of a company and have healthy relationships makes me think that me and you are dealing with very different things, or at least very different intensity. I just don't get how people can have pressurised social jobs and intimate relationships in this state, it just seems impossible, I find it almost intollerable to even be in the same room as family and best friends for too long.


How does me being VP in a company and having a couple good friendships and a good relationship with my girlfriend mean we are dealing with very different things? As I've said, over the past two years my DP has lowered significantly. But off and on it gets really bad.

When I lived in California six months ago I started having regular panic attacks and bizarre feelings created by anxiety. On May 17th of this year (my birthday) I had the worst panic attack of my life that put me in the ER and lasted three hours. After that I was constantly on edge thinking the next attack would be right around the corner. My doctor prescribed me with Celexa but it makes me vomit in the mornings, and just as I started it I got terrible food poisoning from refried beans which caused me to lose 11 lbs in 9 days and made me panic constantly as I thought I was dying. The panic and the anxiety made my depersonalization disorder infinitely worse, as most who've experienced it can tell you panic attacks make everything seem even more unreal.

I moved back to Oregon to be closer to my friends and my girlfriend and it has been a steady healing process. Don't try to tell me I haven't had it bad, because over the past ten years I've gone through some serious stuff, but now things are looking up, which is what my original topic reflects.


----------



## Amelie

blernblan, there's SO MUCH in your post that just smacks of, "That's me! That's me! Did *I* write that?!" Seriously!

*"In total, for the past ten years that I've been suffering from DP it has only disappeared twice (as far as I can remember). Once when I was taking a drive and had the windows down with cold wind blowing in and I was looking around me repeating "this is reality" and everything became clarified and real for about five maybe ten seconds, then it was gone.*"

Mine has never actually disappeared, but I most definitely HAVE done the "this is reality...I'm real...the world is real...everything's real..." mantra. Many times. I wish it'd work.









*"But just a few weeks ago I had the most exciting thing happen to me in a decade."*

Your account of your 10 minutes of non-DP reality made me remember all the times I've tried similar things...to no avail, unfortunately. But I understand and get where you're coming from as far as the concepts behind it. When I first moved back home to California four years ago, I'd go to the beach--as often as possible! (having lived in a land-locked state for many years)--and just sit on the sand and watch the waves, feel the water, tell myself, "This is all real...this is where you used to feel the best, the happiest, the most fulfilled, the most like you belonged in the universe..." Did the same thing up in the mountains--reminded myself how much I'd missed them, how beautiful it was up there, how REAL everything surrounding me was. Again, nothing.







But just because these tactics haven't helped ME, I don't dissuade anyone else from trying them. Just like all of our DP/DR experiences are different, so are our reactions to various strategies.

*"From the ages of something like 12 to 16 I drank almost nothing but diet soda, it was rare that I even had a glass of water. Diet soda has an artificial sweetener called aspartame. Along with causing cancer, what's another side effect of this nasty little chemical? Unreality. I was literally chugging unreality 6+ cans a day. Now I very rarely have a soda. Maybe one every two weeks and I'm also weening myself off caffeine all together.*"

Until recently (about a year ago), I hadn't had any kind of soda in about 20 years--my DP/DR have existed for over 35 years. Last year, following brain surgery, one of the few things I really wanted, and that actually tasted good, was Diet A&W Root Beer. So I've been drinking that a lot (about 20oz per day) since then. But I've noticed no difference one way or the other in terms of affecting my DP/DR.

*"Screens. I've probably spent at least half my conscious life in front of screens. Playing video games, watching TV or movies and now I'm a Computer Science graduate and I work/use the computer for probably 10+ hours a day. When you think about it it probably warps the mind's perspective on reality a little when you spend more time in front of a rectangle full of fiction barely feeling anything as opposed to walking through the forest and smelling the smells, feeling the feels and interacting with your surroundings.*"

I think there's something to this for me, too. For one thing, since the early 1980s I've had my face planted in front of a screen pretty much all the time--first at arcades playing Ms Pac-Man, et al, then computer screens (I started UNIX, then Linux, programming and sysadmin back in the days of dumb terminals). I have a houseful of computers and even have my laptop on my bed at night, so I can use it when I'm not sleeping (chronic insomnia); I'm literally in front of a computer screen 12+ hours per day. And then there's watching TV...and DVDs...

*"High intelligence, existential tendencies, often thinking outside the box. I have a tendency to really think outside the box, able to analyze things in a way that most people don't seem capable. I'm able to step back and say something that initially sounds silly to most people like "Can you see how bizarre trees are? They really are the strangest things." Or even thinking about and questioning my own language. In other words, I'm very analytical and often question things that other people never even think to question and just accept as the norm. As you can imagine thinking this way often pulls me back further.*"

Okay, wait...did *I* write this?







Oh my goodness, I've never seen a more accurate description of myself...but written by and about someone else. I can analyze things in ways other people don't even see possible. I mean I see deeper layers of an issue--and they're not even aware those layers are there, let alone that they need to be included in whatever decision making is being done. (My highly analytical, logical thinking took me far in my field!)

*"A constant stream of thoughts going on in the back of my mind. I'm almost never "in the moment" as they say. I'm always thinking about something, there's always something going on in the back of my mind. This annoys my friends because sometimes they'll be trying to tell me something and I'll just be saying "uhuh" "uhuh" and not really be listening because my mind will be elsewhere as it often is.*"

Again, that's me. I've been told millions of times throughout my life--both pre- and post-onset of DP/DR--that I'm "lost in thought" or that my brain is always working.

*"Things I've learned that help lower my DP

Getting outside and in nature. No cell phones and away from roads or towns or cities. Make sure to touch and grab things and jump and interact with your surroundings. Being an idle observer is bad for DP because it just makes us feel faker.*"

I do this, to a degree, every single day. Since I've been back home in beautiful, WARM, sunny Southern California, I go outside every day and just interact with my environment. I'm blessed to live near the Los Angeles County Arboretum, not only because it's an amazing place to lose yourself in nature, but also because of the peacocks who moved out over the years and into our neighborhood.







They come into my backyard and I love seeing them. I'm an avid gardener, although health issues have made ACTIVE gardening difficult. Even so, I always have beautiful flowers blooming, year round of course, and piddle about in the garden as much as I can, and I take tons of photos.

*"Repeating aloud or in my own thoughts as a mantra "this is reality, this is real, this is reality." I've been doing this almost on a daily basis and I've definitely noticed a difference. Sometimes I believe my mind gets lost and thinks that this might just be another movie or video game, but when I repeat this to myself regularly it sort of reminds my brain 'Oh yeah, this is real, the stuff in the screen is fake.'"*

As mentioned above, I've tried this many...many times over the years but, unfortunately, it just doesn't accomplish anything for me.

*"Taking deep, long breaths. Try this when you're out in nature, fill your lungs to their capacity with oxygen and slowly let it out. Letting more oxygen into your brain can only help.*"

Ditto. Tried...nothing. When I've been physically able, I've even tried returning to one of my earliest methods of calming and refreshing myself, yoga, along with yoga deep breathing...nothing.

*"Opening my eyes wide. This sounds strange, but opening my eyes wide and seeing more of the world and letting more light into my vision seems to clarify things and make things seem a little more real. Try it out.*"

I have! I noticed years ago that since the onset of the DP/DR, something had changed about the way I viewed the world--and I meant that LITERALLY. I realized I was not opening my eyes as fully as before, and that when I consciously do so, the world looks brighter, more vivid, etc.

*"Eating a healthy diet. I don't know about you guys, but if I eat fast food for all three meals I feel like crap and I'm often grumpy and my DP can sometimes even get worse. But if I eat some lean chicken, a good sized salad and a piece or two of bread for dinner? I feel fantastic energy wise, I'm happier and my DP seems to diminish slightly.*"

I'm an ethical vegetarian [for over 22 years] and never eat fast food but, alas, there's no impact on my DP/DR.

*"Avoiding existential thought processes, staying grounded."

*So, so, so hard for me.

*"For a long time I would often think about the limits of the human brain, our insignificance as a species, the absurdity of assuming any of our theories explain everything etc. I still hold these opinions*..."

Me too.

*"but the difference is I don't let it consume my thoughts."

*I'm not there yet. I've tried, but it just hasn't happened.

*"If I can get rid of it for ten minutes, that means I could probably get rid of it for thirty minutes... then an hour... then five hours... then a day.... then, perhaps, permanently.*"

I truly hope you're able to pull this off. That would be wonderful.

*"I've tried ignoring it, for probably six years of my life I simply described it as "the feeling" to my friends because I didn't know what else to call it. I would explain it to them, they would say that's weird then shrug it off and talk about something else.*"

When mine first started, I was so afraid people would think I was losing my mind that I either said nothing at all, or made VERY passing references to "this weird feeling" or "I just feel strange..." Even now, there's just a handful of people in my life who know about "IT" and I almost never discuss it with them.


----------



## justinnieger

Hello,

I am REALLY faded right now. but I just had this epiphany and all you sufferers should read it. (If this doesnt work sober I recommend trying it blazed)

I noticed for me that DP onset last night while I was high but at the same time I forgot about it because i was so faded. These weird sensations stuck around all of today. I just felt unconnected and like I didnt know who I was etc..

People get depersonalization disorder because they feel dissociated or that nothing around them is "real" right? You feel as though you are someone else and it feels weird to think normally. When I had this sensation, I had uncontrollable existential thought and I felt as if I was a different person when I thought about myself and others around me. So I looked it up ( btw just reading your blog made me feel alot better) But when I was starting to feel dissociated right after I smoked an hour ago, I had this CRAZY existential thought that put an end to existential thought.

ANYWAYS, here is the ingenious idea I just fabricated. (maybe it's just the weed but for me it works)

Depersonalization is just as unreal as it makes you feel. What if the depersonalization disorder is fake. What if it isnt real at all and is just a fabrication of our minds trying to comprehend itself. It's all just an illusion. Remember: Depersonalization is just as unreal as it makes you feel.

idk when I realized that feeling dissociated was only a figment of my imagination I remembered that everything is real and those sensations were only in my brain.

-word


----------



## roninhas

awesome post and positive

btw great tips keep holding on

give us uptade...how are u now, feeling any better?


----------



## Questnmark

Wow! Great story! I'm glad that you're healed. This was posted 8 years ago. Are you still active on this post? I just started experiencing dp/dr and it would be great to be able to talk to you.


----------

